# Non-driving EMT?



## Canadiangoose (Mar 3, 2019)

Are there any non-driving EMT positions or (AMR in Canada) are all EMT positions driving?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Mar 3, 2019)

Driving is an essential function for EMTs.


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 5, 2019)

Not true; there are some non-driving EMT positions, but the overwhelming majority require driving abilities. 

You _might _find them on companies that run with 2 EMTs or 2 paramedics per truck, where you can have one person drive all shift without a compromise in patient care, but those spots will be few and far between, especially when a company can hire a person who can drive and tech, as compared to you who just has the ability to tech.

That being said, there are EMT positions (at special events and such) that don't require ambulance drive at all.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Mar 5, 2019)

DrParasite said:


> Not true; there are some non-driving EMT positions, but the overwhelming majority require driving abilities.
> 
> You _might _find them on companies that run with 2 EMTs or 2 paramedics per truck, where you can have one person drive all shift without a compromise in patient care, but those spots will be few and far between, especially when a company can hire a person who can drive and tech, as compared to you who just has the ability to tech.
> 
> That being said, there are EMT positions (at special events and such) that don't require ambulance drive at all.



The point being, EMT is an entry level position of which 99% of the opportunities will require driving. If this person has years/ decades of experience at a company and they need to make an accommodation for a new inability to drive, that could happen. 

If this person is coming into the field expecting to land that 1% job without any history, I’d recommend considering a different field.

Also, I can’t imagine being satisfied coming into this field and being limited to dual EMT opportunities and stand-by events.... but that’s me, I guess.


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 5, 2019)

I worked on a dual EMT 911 truck for years... also did some IFT here and there on the side... NYC runs dual EMTs almost exclusively for BLS ambulances, and dual paramedics for ALS.  Ditto all of NJ.  And Delaware.  And if I'm not mistaken, parts of Washington.  And parts of Ohio.   I have no idea if you can do that in Canada.  I was very satisfied, especially when I saw my 20/hr hour paycheck.  Even better was when I stopped working my side jobes for a year, and just picked up OT, and sawg my w2 list 55k as my total income for the year.  

There are also EMS systems that require an EMT certification for their communications personnel.  I don't know if they exist like that in Canada, but they exist in the US.   Doesn't require you to drive the ambulance.

for the record, I have the ability to drive an ambulance, fire truck, and heavy rescue.. but it's not part of my job.

I currently work as a standby event EMT.... and teach EMS.  Neither job requires that I drive an ambulance.   I assure you, my satisfaction has nothing to do with my ability to drive a truck, or riding on a dual EMT truck (which I greatly prefer to an EMT/medic truck, where the EMT rarely got to experience a sick patient)... but that's me, I guess.  

And I really enjoy my jobs, even if they are both part time and separate from my full time job.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Mar 5, 2019)

OP, where are you located and why can’t you drive?


----------



## CbrMonster (Mar 5, 2019)

There are always tech jobs in hospitals, a
Lot of ift companies will hire non drivers, but you usually have to work short shifts aka no 24hr shifts, and no als shifts


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 5, 2019)

gotbeerz001 said:


> OP, where are you located and why can’t you drive?


well, considering the OP's username is Canadiangoose, and they asked about AMR Canada......


----------



## Canadiangoose (Mar 5, 2019)

I can drive a car, but uncertain about larger vehicles.  

Thank you for these responses. I’ll take it into consideration in my research. (Although sometimes I feel that too much research only serves you so much before you have to roll up your sleeves.)

Possibly consider becoming a nurse.

Called BC ambulance and they require a special driving license.

I’m currently a volunteer with the Red Cross.


----------



## Canadiangoose (Mar 5, 2019)

I am located in BC, Canada.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 5, 2019)

I worked as an emt-B on a critical care rig for a moderate amount of time. I drove once I think(I however fall under the 1-3% others mentioned). This was a county sheriff run ambulance, an EMR drove, EMT and CC-P were in the back. Definitely exist just take a bit of research. Good luck OP


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Mar 7, 2019)

Theres a big difference between not being able to drive because you don't have a driver's license and being a coward. 

Nobody on Earth came out of the womb qualified to drive large vehicles. We all learned the same way, by going out and doing it. From there, yeah some people are going to demonstrate a higher ability level than others but simply being afraid to try is unacceptable. Reach up under your britches, grab your bits and get it done.


----------



## Canadiangoose (Apr 18, 2020)

hometownmedic5 said:


> Theres a big difference between not being able to drive because you don't have a driver's license and being a coward.
> 
> Nobody on Earth came out of the womb qualified to drive large vehicles. We all learned the same way, by going out and doing it. From there, yeah some people are going to demonstrate a higher ability level than others but simply being afraid to try is unacceptable. Reach up under your britches, grab your bits and get it done.



Don’t judge me... no time for story time right now.

There is no fear in love...The one who fears is not made perfect in love.

Do you say in the dark what you say in the light.

Love is patient, love is kind. It does not envy, it does not boast, it is not proud. It is not rude, it is not self-seeking, it is not easily angered, it keeps no account of wrongs. Love takes no pleasure in evil, but rejoices in the truth. It bears all things, believes all things, hopes all things, endures all things.

Stay safe!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 18, 2020)

Canadiangoose said:


> Don’t judge me... no time for story time right now.
> 
> There is no fear in love...The one who fears is not made perfect in love.
> 
> ...


But love  isn’t going to help you learn how to drive...


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 18, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> But love  isn’t going to help you learn how to drive...



That made me laugh a little to hard. 

I had to date check to see if I was seeing it right. Replied a year later OP, nice. What happened? You find a non-driving EMT gig or you rent a truck to get practice driving bigger vehicles, or did you finally think of a reply?


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Apr 18, 2020)

Canadiangoose said:


> Don’t judge me... no time for story time right now.
> 
> There is no fear in love...The one who fears is not made perfect in love.
> 
> ...



I have no idea what that wall of gibberish is supposed to mean.

Do it, don’t do it, my life won’t change a bit. You asked, I tried, you’re not having it, I’m over it.

Being incapable of performing half of your job description is going to make you battle more than uphill. It’s going to be like climbing Everest before they packaged it into the sham it is now. If you can’t drive an ambulance, being an EMT probably isn’t for you. Go to nursing school and buy a bus pass.


----------



## Canadiangoose (Apr 18, 2020)

I do have a bus pass!


----------



## Canadiangoose (Apr 18, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> That made me laugh a little to hard.
> 
> I had to date check to see if I was seeing it right. Replied a year later OP, nice. What happened? You find a non-driving EMT gig or you rent a truck to get practice driving bigger vehicles, or did you finally think of a reply?
> [/QUOTE



Lol!!!

Man, alive. Some of y'all are a dark cloud. I'm just trying to be nice and kind to people who are not nice to me.

Sometimes, the story just goes into ambiguity... 

I actually, had the opportunity to see an EMT class online on Facebook for free. 

Oh my gosh!  A lot can happen in a year! I'm just glad to get a response.. didn't know it was an urgent priority ATM! 

I just thought I would stick to what I'm doing now.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 18, 2020)

Canadiangoose said:


> Man, alive. Some of y'all are a dark cloud. I'm just trying to be nice and kind to people who are not nice to me.



I wasn't trying to be rude if thats how you took my reply. Just some honest good ole fashioned humor.


----------



## Canadiangoose (Apr 18, 2020)

No harm taken.  You are nice. You are kind. Everyone likes you.  Always forgive, and will forgive you.


----------

